# Electrolux Fridge RM2262



## 102586 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have just bought a Transit Diesel Motorhome which is fitted with an Electrolux Fridge. I cannot see any 'id' stating the model but believe it is an RM2262.

Does anyone have an Instruction manual for this Fridge they could run a copy off for me please (any expenses reimbursed naturally).

Tried searching Google but came up with nothing.


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Search for RM2260 here:

http://www.dometicmanuals.com

RM2260 manual will also cover your rm2262


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Electrolux fridge*

I also, am looking for handbook for a RM 2210.
Have tried Dometic site but it has nothing on above number so I e-mailed them direct & some guy replied, saying he would send one. Still waiting!!
I need a new ignition unit as it won't fire on gas.
Forrester.


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

You've got PM...


----------

